# Source: Denver major player in Artest race...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> Article Launched: 12/27/2005 01:00:00 AM
> 
> denver nuggets notes
> Source: Denver major player in Artest race
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_3346430 








*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wich player(s) could this be?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i smell earl watson


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> i smell earl watson


Why would we want another point guard? We have 4, 3 of which can really play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Why would we want another point guard? We have 4, 3 of which can really play.


Exactly. Sarunas Jasikevicius, Jamaal Tinsley, and Eddie Gill.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Why would we want another point guard? We have 4, 3 of which can really play.


Then one or two of them will be traded olso, maybe.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Then one or two of them will be traded olso, maybe.



More than likely it's going to be A.J....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> More than likely it's going to be A.J....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Carlisle obviously likes AJ.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Then one or two of them will be traded olso, maybe.



They'd better be, otherwise that would be one horrible trade. I don't want to trade with Denver anyway, the last thing we need is Nene's injured ***.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why? Carlisle obviously likes AJ.



Because he's the only one that makes sense....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Why? Carlisle obviously likes AJ.


Or has he been showcasing AJ to try to raise his stock?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I don't want to trade with Denver anyway, the last thing we need is Nene's injured ***.



Agreed 200%...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Or has he been showcasing AJ to try to raise his stock?



Yes...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Or has he been showcasing AJ to try to raise his stock?


He failed then.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> He failed then.


lol...

Yeah... no more PGs... we need a wing player... or a post player...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

As I see it any trade with Denver would also involve a third team that needed Watson or else he wouldn't be involved.The obvious canidate would be Atlanta since they brilliantly passed on Chris Paul and now suddenly realize that they could (d'Uh) use a PG.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Diable said:


> As I see it any trade with Denver would also involve a third team that needed Watson or else he wouldn't be involved.The obvious canidate would be Atlanta since they brilliantly passed on Chris Paul and now suddenly realize that they could (d'Uh) use a PG.


You know... I had never thought about that... That may be worse than Darko... wait... NO! :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> That may be worse than Darko



LOL...

Nothing's worst than Darko.... :biggrin: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I mean... MY GOD... CAN YOU IMAGINE DETROIT RIGHT NOW WITH WADE OR MELO!?!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I mean... MY GOD... CAN YOU IMAGINE DETROIT RIGHT NOW WITH WADE OR MELO!?!




:curse: :curse: :curse: Detroit :curse: :curse: .....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I mean... MY GOD... CAN YOU IMAGINE DETROIT RIGHT NOW WITH WADE OR MELO!?!


That's why Darko is one of my favorite players


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

artest is going to the warriors.i predicted this before he even asked for a trade

i hope i am right


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Diable said:


> As I see it any trade with Denver would also involve a third team that needed Watson or else he wouldn't be involved.The obvious canidate would be Atlanta since they brilliantly passed on Chris Paul and now suddenly realize that they could (d'Uh) use a PG.


Atlanta is out of the trade talk. Would that mean that Denver has sunk lower in the talks too?


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd bet that Denver has to look for a big man now that Camby will be out for quite a while. They are super thin up front, so they probably have to use Watson and other assests to tey and get a BIG. Maybe that takes them out of the picture now? Also, I keep hearing that GS won't give up Diogu and that Indy doesn't want Murphy or Dunleavy, so there are hangups in that deal too. That might leave the Lakers on the inside track..... We'll see.

As a Laker Fan, I am actually willing to give up Odom at this point if it means getting Artest, even more so if it means getting Rose and dumping some other filler.

We should know soon I would think.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How long until Rose retires? Isn't he getting old?

I just can't see Walsh or Larry pulling off this deal without getting Odom. Even without Odom, this trade makes the Lakers pretty good. Some posters on the ESPN forums (yes, I know they suck) think that Stern might have been involved... Makes sense, since he loves big market teams.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> How long until Rose retires? Isn't he getting old?
> 
> I just can't see Walsh or Larry pulling off this deal without getting Odom. Even without Odom, this trade makes the Lakers pretty good. Some posters on the ESPN forums (yes, I know they suck) think that Stern might have been involved... Makes sense, since he loves big market teams.



I could see Rose retiring in 2 years, which would be perfect for the Lakers plan. I think that you're right in that the Lakers would probably be better w/ Artest and w/out Odom. Odom is probably a better fit in Indy really. Also, I like the idea of Kobe, Artest (if we could re-sign him), and Bynum, being our future BIG 3. I think Bynum is going to be a MONSTER. I would rather part with Odom than him at this point.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Exactly. Sarunas Jasikevicius, Jamaal Tinsley, and Eddie Gill.


:laugh:

I can't believe I skipped over this.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I mean... MY GOD... CAN YOU IMAGINE DETROIT RIGHT NOW WITH WADE OR MELO!?!


But it all worked out good anyway we got sheed,championship,23-3 record, and beat pacers 2 yrs in a row!(Oh Snap!) :cheers: :banana:


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> But it all worked out good anyway we got sheed,championship,23-3 record, and beat pacers 2 yrs in a row!(Oh Snap!) :cheers: :banana:


Wow. way to really miss the point ...lmao


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Wow. way to really miss the point ...lmao




:biggrin: ...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vandeweghe: no hurry to trade


> Denver Post: "As for a possible trade for Indiana swingman Ron Artest, Vandeweghe said he talked to Pacers president Donnie Walsh 'a few days ago.'"
> 
> Indiana president of basketball operations Larry Bird told The Indianapolis Star, "It's not like it's a two-team trade. There's like 14 teams.
> 
> "Some of it's (rumor). Some of it's for real. I don't think we ever felt we had to get something done in a week, or two weeks or three weeks."


At least it's not an adamant denial


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well Melo isn't a possibility, Kenyon nethier(Because of JO).
Then who?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

supermati said:


> Well Melo isn't a possibility, Kenyon nethier(Because of JO).
> Then who?


They have to find a third team in order to get a deal done. They themselves don't have the pieces we want.


----------

